# Pics I've taken



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Before*








*After*









"My Father 1922 Le Bijou"


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey that's pretty cool! I wish some of these could be turned into prints and framed. They would be perfect for a shop or if you had a smoking room or lounge in your home, they would really add to the atmosphere! Great photo snapping though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the after better nice job Shawn!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice Shots Shawn! Makes me wanna smoke. If I had a cigar room in the home, I would put pictures like these up!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I like the first one. Very cool close up.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Great close up pics Shawn.. what camera and macro lens did you use? :hat:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool Shawn. Me likey


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

eggopp said:


> Great close up pics Shawn.. what camera and macro lens did you use? :hat:


Nikon CoolPix L20. Cheap and effective.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice work! Can't believe its a point and shoot.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice detail Shawn!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pictures sir!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome shot, like the details.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice, i have to get me a camera:tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Nikon CoolPix L20. Cheap and effective.


I have the S 3000 great camera for the money Macro shooting from 3 inches away can't beat Nikon for the money.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Shortstory foot


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Great pictures, ilove that first shot...


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice photos.


----------

